# T-Bomb II and gyno...



## moezly (Jul 17, 2007)

After talking to my friend who knows a little about gyno and its causes.

he said if I have gained gyno from taking test boosters ect, I will need to take an anti estrogen

I am wandering if T bomb II would be able to do the job?

or could u suggest something??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

moezly said:


> After talking to my friend who knows a little about gyno and its causes.
> 
> he said if I have gained gyno from taking test boosters ect, I will need to take an anti estrogen
> 
> ...


To me T-bomb seems the best from the ingrediants for test boosting but in the end you cant fool your body.

If they are low then cool t-bomb might be a great product, but if you are young, I doubt it would elivate much for very long.

The bodies negative feed back loops ensure that you wont be elivated for long.

The body is always trying to maintain homeostasis.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

moezly said:


> After talking to my friend who knows a little about gyno and its causes.
> 
> he said if I have gained gyno from taking test boosters ect, I will need to take an anti estrogen
> 
> ...


isn't T Bomb a test booster itself?

its defo not an anti oestrogen!

What test booster have you taken that you think has given you gyno?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rbdazza said:


> isn't T Bomb a test booster itself?
> 
> its defo not an anti oestrogen!
> 
> What test booster have you taken that you think has given you gyno?


It is actually many things, one of them is an aromatase inhibitor as well as also an estrogen blocker at the receptor level.

So, it is a anti-estrogen, here is just a list of ingrediants.

Magnesium (as magnesium oxide)

Zinc (as zinc aspartate)

Copper (as copper gluconate)

*Notice the ZMA copy above?*

Tribulus terrestris (standardized to 40% furastanol saponins), Fenugreek 4:1 extract (seed), tongkat ali 20:1 extract (root) (Eurycoma longifolia Jack), red clover extract (40% isoflavones), Chrysin, Kudzu root (pueraria lobota) (40% isoflavones), DIM (diindolymethane), Avena sativa 10:1 extract (aerial parts), zinc (as zinc aspartate), Pygeum africanum extract (25% total sterol)(bark), stinging nettle leaf 4:1 extract, beta sitosterol, saw palmetto berry extract (90% total sterols & free fatty acids), Bioperine® (black pepper extract)

Many things stand out, chrysin is an aromatase inhibitor, so is zinc, DIM, stinging nettle, and probably others.

There is stuff in there for libido like lonifolia jack, tongkat ali, avena sativa.

T-bomb has the most impressive ingrediants for a test booster and quite possibly a good post PCT product.

It is expensive.

My buddy whom is older took some due to his low labido and the very next morning got morning wood from not getting any for a long time.

Morning wood is very good and once this goes, this is not good.


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

hackskii said:


> It is actually many things, one of them is an aromatase inhibitor as well as also an estrogen blocker at the receptor level.
> 
> So, it is a anti-estrogen, here is just a list of ingrediants.
> 
> ...


i stand corrected!

i wish i half your knowledge lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rbdazza said:


> i stand corrected!
> 
> i wish i half your knowledge lol


You probably have more knowledge than me in some things.

Only reason I know about T-bomb is because I considered using it after my PCT and looked up all the ingrediants.

That and my friend used it with some success.

But again test boosters are worthless unless your natural production is low, whether that be due to lifestyle, age, estrogen, drugs, etc.

Low fat low cholesterol diets can lower test levels.

Alcohol can lower testosterone but up to 30% and elivate estrogen.

Many factors here.


----------



## moezly (Jul 17, 2007)

I Have been taking ZMA for around 3 weeks now, havent seem to much difference except for a garlic like smell before i sleep


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

moezly said:


> I Have been taking ZMA for around 3 weeks now, havent seem to much difference except for a garlic like smell before i sleep


lol that cant be nice!


----------



## moezly (Jul 17, 2007)

i mean the pills smell like garlic...they stink pretty bad


----------



## rbdazza (May 25, 2007)

oh i see lol, i thought u mean thy leave ur breath minginin !


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

TBH hacks this product just looks like the makers threw every ingrediant related to hormones in one pill. Whats saw palmento and red clover doing in there? Should let the stining nettle deal with DHT, it's a binder. Chrysin is not absorbed oraly and zinc asperate should be subbed for zinc monomethionine. Saponins are'nt even the active component of trib.

Pygeum africanum extract (25% total sterol)(bark - this should be standardized for iccarins

Finally the amount of tongkat ali in it will shut you down in terms of sex drive if you take it every day. Bit of a throw it a the wall and see what sticks product very little thinking or beta testing me thinks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Saw palmeto might be in there for the prostate.

Other than that the ingrediants look cool to me and it did work on my buddy that is older like myself.

Morning wood for my buddy that didnt get it for months is a blessing.

Granted it is not a cure, not a test boosting mix to raise testosterone levels above base values. I think it might have application during the end of PCT.

Other than that I have not tried it nor advocate it's use, nor suggest it even elivates testosterone in men.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

> T-bomb has the most impressive ingrediants for a test booster


I know your position on test boosters quite well we have discussed it before. I'm not saying you like this product, endorse it or any other rubish. Just simply that you may want to look deeper into the ingrediants if you think they are in any way impressive for a test booster.

Here would be a impressive test booster for maximising test and free test levels with in normal ranges:

*Divanil - designer supplements stining nettle extract.*

*40% protodioscin exctract*

*Macca Root*

*IC3*

*10% icarin extract*

*Rhodioia rosea*

Bioperine

You could put some stuff in for sexual health but that would just add to the cost.


----------

